# Quicksync/VCE/NVENC support in the works right now?



## Rofalot (Aug 23, 2015)

Hey I was just searching through the Mantis bug tracker for OBS Multiplatform (or OBS Studio) and found this issue:

https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=280

It was recently assigned to someone. Does that mean that it's actively being worked on or do people generally have a large amount of issues assigned to them at any given time?

Either way, I'm super excited. This is the one missing feature that keeps OBS from becoming the end-all-be-all of all streaming/recording applications...actually one more thing: the ability to pause recordings instead of stopping and starting, resulting in multiple video files, but that's another topic for a different thread.


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Aug 23, 2015)

For me that would also be the killer feature. I could record 1080p60 while streaming 720p.


----------



## Jack0r (Aug 23, 2015)

Not sure if it will be in the next version already, but yea, support for the Media Foundation H264 encoder is being added. Its probably not full support of all features but it will probably allow us to use qs/nvenc and vce with OBS-MP. It might later be replaced by native support.


----------



## AndehX (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes!  This is literally the only thing keeping me from using OBS MP.  I need quicksync when streaming PC games.

Also, this may be a dumb question, but you guys work on OBS, not me, so what do I know :P
But will it ever be possible to get x264 like encoding on the iGPU?  or will the iGPU always be limited to quicksync encoding?


----------



## Osiris (Aug 23, 2015)

No, x264 is a software encoder.


----------



## Rofalot (Sep 17, 2015)

Good news! This issue just got resolved as "fixed" on Mantis today.

https://obsproject.com/mantis/view.php?id=280

Can anyone tell me if there's way to get a pre-release version or nightly build of OBS Multiplatform?


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Sep 17, 2015)

o.O ...Loses mind...


----------



## dodgepong (Sep 17, 2015)

Note that that is for the Media Foundation versions of those encoders. The MF version of QuickSync works pretty well, but NVENC and VCE don't apply CBR padding correctly and will thus only be useful for local recording. Other versions of those encoders will still be investigated.


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Sep 17, 2015)

dodgepong said:


> Note that that is for the Media Foundation versions of those encoders. The MF version of QuickSync works pretty well, but NVENC and VCE don't apply CBR padding correctly and will thus only be useful for local recording. Other versions of those encoders will still be investigated.


That's ok, my intent is to
- stream at 720p using x264 for superior "quality per bitrate"
- record locally (actually to my 8TB NAS using Gigabit network) at 1080p throwing as many bits under the bus as it takes (I can fall back to an SSD if the network can't take it) as long as CPU usage stays down.


----------



## Osiris (Sep 17, 2015)

Remember that if you want to use NVENC in obs-mp on Windows, it's only available on Windows 10 at the moment.


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Sep 18, 2015)

Osiris said:


> Remember that if you want to use NVENC in obs-mp on Windows, it's only available on Windows 10 at the moment.


Finally a good reason to upgrade to W10 :)


----------



## Schyler (Sep 20, 2015)

Osiris said:


> Remember that if you want to use NVENC in obs-mp on Windows, it's only available on Windows 10 at the moment.


How do you get it? It only shows x264 on Windows 10


----------



## moriz1 (Sep 20, 2015)

Schyler said:


> How do you get it? It only shows x264 on Windows 10



it's not released yet, but the change has shown up in github. so maybe next release.


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Sep 20, 2015)

Ah, Seems I won't need Win10 after all... I don't have an Nvidia Card! I do have an i5 and a Radeon 7850. Will there be a minimum version of Radeon needed?


----------



## Schyler (Sep 21, 2015)

moriz1 said:


> it's not released yet, but the change has shown up in github. so maybe next release.


So when will it be released? I want to use it!


----------



## moriz1 (Sep 21, 2015)

Schyler said:


> So when will it be released? I want to use it!



i wouldn't know, sorry.


----------



## Osiris (Sep 21, 2015)

I think it should be out somewhere this week.


----------



## Schyler (Sep 21, 2015)

Osiris said:


> I think it should be out somewhere this week.


Sweet


----------

